# Hoyt Alphaburner lower cam lean help!!!!!!!!!spiral x guru's I need some input please



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

The lower cam leans hard left away from the cable guard at full draw...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I would put it on a draw board so that you can see what it is doing during draw and release....What it looks like does at full draw may change during the shot....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks like your buss is fine but your drawstop peg looks to be hitting your control cable during the draw cycle, about the only way to correct this is check all your string and cable lengths and make sure they are correct and not putting any undue tension on that side of the bow, A limb swap or cam shimming may need to be in order to correct the cam lean problem, I have two of the AlphaBurners one has perfect cam lean, drawn or not, my other has a bit but not as severe as yours


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope, no contact at all to the control cable..the only contact is the buss cable where it rubs against the cam..sorry for the pics, they did not turn out that great. I am going to the shop soon to have them swap the limbs to see if it helps, check for any problems...very frustrating..


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Just curious, what cable slide do you have on the bow?


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

Did swapping the limbs help?


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

outdoorsman193 said:


> Just curious, what cable slide do you have on the bow?


I believe he uses a regular Hoyt slide.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

outdoorsman193 said:


> Just curious, what cable slide do you have on the bow?


Stock hoyt...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going to do it this weekend, have not had time to take it in...I will check the axle and bearings/bushings while I am at it.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

blacktailbryan said:


> I believe he uses a regular Hoyt slide.


Crazy thing is it still shoots lights out...haha


----------



## kilerhamilton (Jul 19, 2010)

i have cam lean at full draw on my am32. i have heard and read it is normal with Hoyt since the cams work different from most dual cam bows. it used to bug the hell out of me and now i just put up with it since the Hoyt dealer said it was fine and it doesn't affect performance.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Check the axle hasn't bent, and check the axle bushings - if they are ok, swap the 2 lower limbs over and see if that corrects it.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

I had the same problem on an Alphaburner and sent it back to Hoyt and they put new limbs on it.End of problem.


----------



## f4irocket (Oct 20, 2010)

I was wondering how many spacers you have in your lower cam mine has one on the the string side?


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

f4irocket said:


> I was wondering how many spacers you have in your lower cam mine has one on the the string side?


Thicker one one the string side thinner on the cable side..I believe I have a bad lower cam..My cam is machined different than my buddies Burner..his buss cable sits perfect at full draw, no rubbing at all...not sure but I will be calling hoyt.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Swapped the lower limbs, checked the axle it is straight, bearings are fine...nothing I have done has helped at all...


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Time to send it back to Hoyt


----------



## tmg (Dec 5, 2009)

there is one more thing to take a look at (if you havent already sent it to hoyt 

I've had something similar on 2 ultra elites after changing them from floating to static yokes, with bad bad string angles and apparent cam lean on the bottom cam. 

It turned out to be top! cam lean causing this - if the lean is bad enough, it will (at full draw) pull the cables to the right far enough that they dont even contact the slide, and gave me very similar right leaning strings as shown in your photo. 

simple check is to put an arrow flat on the cam (top & bottom) and make sure its parallel to the string. if the top cam is off, its easy enough to fix if you have a static yoke, slightly messier if you have a floating yoke. 

cheers

t.


----------



## RLtarget (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine did the same thing. Swap the spacers (on the bottom cam) put the thin spacer on the outside string side it helped alot. The info came to from someone inside of Hoyt. Good luck

Ric


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

It's your limbs the control cable pulls hard on the one side. Swap your spacers around take the spacer on the outside of the limb, and relpace it with the thinner spacer between the cam and limb. This will bring the pull of the controlcable closer to the center of the axle. Which will help equal out the limb load. Not much of a thickness difference between the 2 spacers but it don't take much.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Verdict is in...I borrowed my buddys 29" burner and put his lower limbs and cam on my bow...draws back dead straight..cables and cam...put his lower cam on my limbs, installed them and cam leans hard left and cables rub....I switch my limbs every way possible and nothing corrects it...arrrrgggghhh...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you tried his limbs and your cam? Thats the only variable I havent read. Just an idea...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

My cam is bad anyway...it has a sharp edge at the end of the buss cable string track..that wipes my serving out fast...my buddys spiral has another 3/16 of track where mine ends..nice and smooth till the end and no lip....all I know is with his cam and limbs it is perfect buss cable goes right down the center where it should be with even clearance on both sides of the cable....


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

He has been shooting his since june and his buss serving shows no wear...mine breaks the serving once a month...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Just wanted to give everyone an update on my problem with the burner...Sent it back to Hoyt, they replaced all 4 limbs, lower cam, axles and a new buss cable. They even put new Alpha shox back on it. The Limbs are what was causing the lean. I just put new strings on and it is all perfect! I am very pleased with Hoyts customer service.


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

I told you what was wrong in post #17.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

zambezi said:


> I told you what was wrong in post #17.


Yes Sir you were right! I was lucky enough to have access to another Burner...swapped the limbs and it fixed it...so it went back to Hoyt!


----------



## Ghostrider1 (May 13, 2011)

I just got the Hoyt Alphaburner and I need some help! I have set my draw weight at several different weights from 75# 70# 65#. My draw length is 29" and I have been using many different arrows but I still have a big problem with VIBRATION. I mean this is crazy. 3 seconds after the shot my bow is still shaking like a jackhammer. I tried a heavy arrow 444 grains and the vibration was still there. I tried reducing the draw weight to 65# but the vibration is still seriously bad. What the heck is wrong with this thing?


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Ghostrider1 said:


> I just got the Hoyt Alphaburner and I need some help! I have set my draw weight at several different weights from 75# 70# 65#. My draw length is 29" and I have been using many different arrows but I still have a big problem with VIBRATION. I mean this is crazy. 3 seconds after the shot my bow is still shaking like a jackhammer. I tried a heavy arrow 444 grains and the vibration was still there. I tried reducing the draw weight to 65# but the vibration is still seriously bad. What the heck is wrong with this thing?


First, make sure every bolt on the bow is tight ( in case you havent checked:wink
Then, make sure the cams are timed right. 
Then, are you using a stabilizer, if so, what kind?
Some Carbon shafts stabs are very bad about vibration. If you havent, take the stab off and see if it goes away.
Just a couple ideas to try.


----------

